# IUI & PCO?



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

I was diagnosed with PCO yesterday - bit of a shock to be honest and still struggling to get my head around it. Apparently it's only mild, 12 follies one side and 16 on the other.

Is IUI still a reasonable option for me? Should I do medicated or non? I'm so confused, feel like all the reading I've done in the past has gone out the window now as have no idea what impact the PCO may have  

Consultant was very positive about it and didn't seem worried, but the more I read about it the more I worry haha.


----------



## KokoUK (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi flavours,

I have pcos too (im 35) and we've just done our first iui after years of trying naturally.  I was medicated on clomid from cd3-7.  I think the general rule of thumb when it comes to pcos is to do a course of clomid or femara to ensure ovulation occurs (pcos often hinders it) and then a trigger shot to release the egg.

The worry with the medicated iui is hyper stimulation because we have so many follicles (i have 21 on one ovary and 22 on the other). However, that is rare.  I was on 100mg each day (not the lowest dose) and only one follicle matured! I was terrified i'd have 8 or more but i needn't have worried. There's also the clomid side effects which freak people out (the mood swings and the hormonal headaches) but i didn't have a single issue, despite a bit of feeling flushed in the face for the first 2 days. 

I know it's all so daunting...your brain must be racing taking in all this new information.  I was diagnosed at 13 so i've had a loooong time to get my head around it all!  If i can help you in anyway, please ask. x


----------



## Poly-Anna (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi 32Flavours, I have polycystic ovaries too (28 on one side and 29 on the other), but I seem to develop dominant follicles and ovulate normally, so I'm opting for non-medicated IUI. Starting next month!


----------



## kates0704 (Feb 28, 2017)

I had an IUI a few months ago (unsuccessful) I have PCOS as well, only one ovary seemed to release eggs and decent follicles at the time and I do not believe the PCOS was an issue with the IUI, the only thing I found is that my follicle was not growing to a decent size even with injectable meds, 37.5 shot once a day plus trigger shot. on the IUI day I had 1 follicle at 17mm when they like to see a min of 18. I do not now if this was linked to the PCOS or not. it was doomed from the start of the procedure as DP sperm motility was 0% but as we had paid over £3000 we continued anyway. Currently saving for IVF as we do not get in free on the NHS when I live.


----------



## SomedayMommy (Aug 24, 2016)

I recommend trying one cycle of monitored natural cycle IUI. It doesn't always work out that you can do an IUI without meds with PCOS, but at least if you try one cycle you won't worry that you're taking meds for no reason. 

My first no meds monitored by scan IUI cycle failed, I never ovulated. I just created 25 mini follies on one ovary and 30 on the other, none were mature so we couldn't do an IUI. The next month I decided not to go through that torture again and take the damn meds, it's worth it to not pay for scan after scan only to be told our body isn't doing anything and to come back next month. 

I was proscribed 2.5 mg letrozole on days 5-9 that next month and I actually ovulated, but it was such an  early ovulation we missed it completely and didn't get to do an IUI that time either (apparently some people on letrozole ovulate REALLY early, like day 9-10 like me and it's so early no lining can build up).

This cycle I was told to take it day 2-6 instead and come in for my first scan day 8 instead of 12 so we can't possibly miss it again. Hopefully that will make me ovulate a little later. I'm still on day 5 so we shall see how this cycle goes and hopefully I'll actually be able to get an IUI finally.


----------

